# (Re)watching some classic sci fi shows.



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2021)

So I found myself rewatching old sci fi TV shows.

So far have done Firefly plus the film ending. Did not see the comics that explain what happened in the middle. Originally I saw it on DVD some years after its cancellation. I am more interested in the world/universe than the series but what else is new.

First few episodes of Babylon 5. Knew what it was but never really saw it before as far as sitting down to figure out what was going on. Not sure why the super important base commander keeps going out into dogfights with spaceships but I can see why many enjoyed it as much as they did.

Going to give Farscape another spin. I stopped originally after about 4 or 5 episodes but others in the house at the time really liked it and watched to the end.

Andromeda I stuck with for longer originally but ultimately became a casualty of my departure from TV. Is another option afforded to me here.

The Dresden Files I also managed to get all the way through, though not sure that counts as sci fi as much as fantasy. Interested in the books now though.

A while back I watched the first episode of Star Trek Next Generation. Some tell me the first few episodes were not good (and I can believe that compared to my memories of later episodes) but I did it mostly as a comparison to Picard and even the weak early episodes blow that out of the water.

Stargate was an option in my source of choice but it was not so very long ago I watched them all and there are an awful lot of them.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/stargate-viewing-order.79173/
That said some have tried to say Universe actually got good after everybody stopped watching it (there was a little break in broadcast). The masochist in me does wonder.

Battlestar Galactica (2004) is a possibility as well, though I would rather go find that Caprica show as I never got around to watching that and ultimately it was not that long ago that Galactica actually finished.

I did see the Alien Nation film which was a good time but not sure about going for the TV show it spawned.

Anyway in some ways it is hard to shut science boy up (watching https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFipeZtQM5CKUjx6grh54g was a mistake if I planned to ever shut brain off and enjoy something that was not sci fi books) but I am actually having a good time which is a stark contrast to most modern stuff -- other than the Expanse and guilty pleasures by way of Dark Matter and Killjoys (did not see much past series 2 I think) there has been precious little here in recent times that has risen up to interest me. I will note however as part of this I have not seen a single episode of the Orville. If the Boys counts as sci fi rather than superhero deconstruction then I liked series 1 of that, have not done 2 yet.

Anybody else been rewatching older sci fi shows and have some suggestions, realisations it was all awful or realisations that modern stuff is seemingly almost devoid of fun.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 1, 2021)

Well... not a big fan of Sci-Fi (except it's an interesting drawing subject) nor a huge TV kind of guy unless there's _some interesting _stuff to watch  

But I think I could say that I've found myself watching Xena Warrior Princess, Hercules and Sinbad (those 90s shows) everytime I can.
I've never felt really attracted to shows involving Spaceships and alien species (The Mandalorian is actually quite good, you should give it a try, Tommy, it gets better after the 2nd episode, and Gina Carano is SO my kind of girl)

I'm more a *comedy sitcom kind of guy*, so The Nanny, Married with Children, Friends (despite what everyone says, I identify a lot with Chandler) According to Jim, and probably old ER episodes, Dead like Me, Law and Order UVE... and I'll occasionally would watch SNL skits even though that show is cancelled/banned in my country 

Hey! That's all I watch! No, really!

Is it a coincidence that SNL stopped being transmitted in my country after Donald Truant became the Supreme Leader of Patriotism? Hmmm ..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2021)

I did see the first mandalorian. Did not grab me enough to want to see any more -- Star Wars to me is a game series. The films were old news by the time I was paying attention to anything, the prequels came out the same year as the Matrix so hardly compare there. Now if you want to talk about Dark Forces/Jedi Knight, Rogue Squadron, Bounty Hunter and other such things then that is a different matter. Those were often some boundary pushing games and quite fun to boot.

I did was ER quite a bit over the summer (somewhere up around series 12). Medical shows are a problem I have. I feel compelled to watch them often no matter how cheesy they are.

I liked Dead Like Me, even enjoyed the film they finished things off with.

Friends you can keep though. Think I am bored out of my skull even remembering it being on a passing TV or waiting for the next thing to start in 5 minutes.

Anyway back to sci fi.
Now contemplating whether I can find some Seaquest DSV.

It also occurs that I forgot about Altered Carbon despite rewatching it a while back (and it working well enough as a second go). Guess that says most things. Still have the books to read mind you.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 2, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Medical shows are a problem I have. I feel compelled to watch them often no matter how cheesy they are


*Ew*, even Grey's Anatomy and Dr. House?

But whatever. Yeah, Star Wars is fun as a game series. I love Rogue Squadron and the SNES trilogy.
I also used to like the movies. I saw them all chronologically about 7 years ago and I just lost the interest. They're not as awesome as I remember... let alone watching the newer episodes.

I'm completely lost on other Star Wars copycats like Star Trek and all that stuff, so obviously not going there.



FAST6191 said:


> I liked Dead Like Me


Aww ( ˘ ³˘)♥


----------



## gteknoz (Jan 2, 2021)

I guess you can't go too wrong with Star Trek. I have recently started rewatching Deep Space 9 and it still kicks ass.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2021)

Never really saw much Deep Space 9. Others I might have seen whole runs of but this was one or two here and there.

Anyway despite my better judgement saw some more Mandalorian. Still just marginally star wars themed shorts. Wouldn't suggest it to get someone into Star Wars, wouldn't suggest it as a fan of the first 3, if it was short films and not mega budget TV show then eh. I am sure someone will say it does kind of well as a throwback to the 50s serials that inspired Lucas all those years ago and actually kind of maybe it does, though that does not mean it does well in current space year.

Saw some more Babylon 5. I am beginning to get it. Still some bizarre events -- why their customs port does not have cameras I will never know, would have solved so many issues, but it is building things up nicely.

Saw the first episode of The Orville. I am very selective about my intake of the comedy stylings of Seth MacFarlane and this is closer to miss than hit for me. However those posing it as the rightful heir to Star Trek's future optimism might be onto something.


----------



## m3rcurial (Feb 11, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> So I found myself rewatching old sci fi TV shows.
> 
> So far have done Firefly plus the film ending. Did not see the comics that explain what happened in the middle. Originally I saw it on DVD some years after its cancellation. I am more interested in the world/universe than the series but what else is new.
> 
> ...



I was going to watch The Prisoner (original version) again soon


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2021)

Never saw that but will consider it as it appears to have started being aired on my methods of choice. Might make an interesting counterpoint to the 1960s Mission Impossible which I need to get back on with.

Did watch to the end of series 1 on the Mandalorian. Still not impressed or invested. Very little is going to motivate me to even consider series 2.

Watched some Andromeda. Seems somewhat divisive when I read reviews, though I am not sure how many just wanted alt universe/alt history star trek (. As a general sci fi romp then actually I don't mind it at all. Wouldn't scratch the hard sci fi itch but I want to know more of its universe which is usually a good sign.

Watched some more Babylon 5 (now into series 2). I get why it has the fans it does now and what it was for the time. The lack of cameras, lack of isolation protocols, lack of what I would have thought obvious developments to modern day tech, desire to put what look like high up members of a very small command in danger a lot... detracts somewhat but never the less it does explore some interesting things and characters actually have a bit of development and something of an overarching story (though nowhere near what we expect today).

Was looking at Lexx and Sliders as well but might or might not. Obviously Lexx will be the European cut if I do it. Space: Above and Beyond could also be in this.


----------

